# Is this Sao Paulo?



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Got it to flower but don't know the Species....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Neat flower. I can't see enough of the plant, but it does look like Sao Paulo.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

From what I can see it looks like that's what it is.


----------

